# Scofield 12/15



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well we had been planning on turning Orvis1 into an ice hole for some time now... and today was finally the day. Met up with him and Nibble Nuts around 630 at the base of Spanish Fork canyon and we were off. When we arrived the temperature in Orvis' truck was reading a balmy -14 degrees! :shock: Got everything ready and went down on the ice, we started out near the inlet side, but only picked up one in about an hour so we decided to move to deeper water in east arm, where the dam is. We fished off the point of that arm for about the rest of the day. Managed to salvage a decent day on the ice after such a slow start. Ended up icing 12 or 13 fish I think. The ice was just fine about 7-9 inches I would estimate, no slush where we fished, but slush in other areas. Lures in colors like orange and pink :mrgreen: :wink: (inside joke) seemed to work good for us. After that we decided to go check out a few lakes in the area and ended up at Huntington with about 45 min of daylight left. Rounded out the day there and iced two suprisingly bigger tigers than what I had seen off the Roughin it Outdoors episode last week. Overall fishing was decent at best, but some fish is better than no fish! It was good to see orvis land his first fish through the ice, for a while there that was in question :wink: ! Good to meet you as well Nuts, we'll have to do it again soon. It was a good day to be outdoors with friends! Hope everybody else had success today.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! I'm glad you guys went out despite slushy reports. Good for you. I don't even know if I'll get any fishing in, this weekend. 

At least someone did and left a report. Good job guys.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We would have posted pics but Orvis1 forgot to charge the battery in his camera so it was dead and no pics to share.   It was different for a fly and hardware guy to have to sit still for so long but a great cure for cabin fever. It was good to meet nibble nuts, he is a cool guy and fun to get out with greenguy again. I have to make a confession here, on the rivers I fish only flies but as far as lakes go everthing goes whatever catches fish. Since Greenguy wanted to take a few fish home for his family I fished my little girls favorite bait Pink powerbait with sparkles. I know it is not the most manly nor sporting way to catch trout but if I am going to walk my plus sized butt out onto the ice at -14 I am going to pull out all the stops! They are calling my rig the double dough drop shot or the orvis one rig. It was basically a tebble hook on a tag end, followed by a weight, then trailed by another trebble hook. It even worked on the tigers! It was not as effective as greenguys manly orange grub that caught most of the fish, but I did manage to catch a 1/2 dozen and was able to release a few hooked in the lip. That sure was different than any other type of fishing I had done before but I am already making plans to have the michilen man appear at the berry sometime soon. Call me a JR ICE hole for now, but I have plans to convert greenguy into a hopper dropper monster this summer, and nibble and I are going to hit a river together as well so I can introduce him to the "quieter sport". All in all a good day that started at 5am no fish until 11am then 1/2 dozen between 11am and a bonus tiger on our 40min time at hunnington. I think nibble nuts could have outfished us all with his tube jig but because he is a warm water guy was having trouble not doing the "Bill Dance" hookset and pulling the jig out of the trouts mouth. He did get a few after a gentler approach. The day ended up at cruisers in fairview for some greese burgers and fries and arrived home at 9pm. Spent the morning cleaning up the new truck so she was perrrty again. Sorry no pics I will charge my battery next time! Ask nibble to show you his deluxe ice fishing chair, he may be on to something!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

It was good to get out and meet Orvis and Greenguy. They are both cool guys, and good fishermen who don't know the meaning of quit. I was happy to fish with other people who don't toss the towel in when the fishing starts as slow as it did. Greenguy certainly has found an ice rig that is hard to contend with. I was fortunate to be able to see what that rig is. Orvis was certainly the purist with the pink sparkly bait rig :wink: .He's going to probably be reminded of this a few times when he gets back to his purist ways as we now have the dirt on him. I'd fish with these guys anytime. It was a great day.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good time! The first time I ever ice fished was at scofield with powerbait and we caught a whole mess of fish. I hate how messy the stuff is and don't care for treble hooks so I stick to crawlers and mealworms but the PB does work. Welcome to the world of ice fishing orvis. Much easier to stay warm on a frozen lake than a river in the coldest months (and much easier to get a good buzz going;0)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis, if you want to stay a little pure, try ice fishing with a small Renegade, tied on a 1/32oz black jig head. You could even just use a Renegade fly or even a Prince Nymph as long as you use something to get it down. Try a bell sinker 9" below the fly.
If all else fails, try adding a small wax worm to the fly.
Then if you are not catching anything, pull out the Maniac Gizzy Bugs and Ice Cuttrs!
Good to see you had fun and I'm sure that you will be walking on hard water again, real soon.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like ya'll had a good time!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So were Orvis's knee's shaking like a leaf when He first ventured out on the Ice. I'll bet there was some moaning. Ah takes me back I remember when I almost cried at the sound of the crack and the rumble of the ice quake. So Orvis are you and Icehole yet.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

He saw too many snowmobile tracks to be too scared. The ice was also around 8 or 9 inches thick.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

The ice was thicker than I expected it to be, but if I remember right there was the first crack that got ol orvis wondering what the heck was going on! Gotta love the first pop of the ice you ever hear.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

When I saw snowmobiles and truck tire tracks I figured I was safe, I do wiegh less than a snowmobile I know that. That fist pop did get me to jump out of my chair. I was told that is a good sound I can't say that I agree. For now lets call me a JR ICEHOLE until I get my own auger then I can graduate!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> When I saw snowmobiles and truck tire tracks I figured I was safe, I do wiegh less than a snowmobile I know that. That fist pop did get me to jump out of my chair. I was told that is a good sound I can't say that I agree. For now lets call me a JR ICEHOLE until I get my own auger then I can graduate!


Those cracks definetly can unerve you if you aren't used to them.

Sounds like you all had a nice trip. -14! That's sleeping in weather for me. You guys are nuts.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> When I saw snowmobiles and truck tire tracks I figured I was safe, I do wiegh less than a snowmobile I know that. That fist pop did get me to jump out of my chair. I was told that is a good sound I can't say that I agree. For now lets call me a JR ICEHOLE until I get my own auger then I can graduate!


A snowmobile may weigh more, but it has a much larger 'footprint' than you do (better weight distribution). In my case, 240 lbs on a square foot of ice has a better chance of breaking through a patch of bad ice than a 500 lb sled on several square feet of ice. Don't feel too safe just yet :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you boys had fun! So JR ICEHOLE are you hooked now ? I am planning on going out for the first time ever after the first of the year. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jahan you should have over 15" of Ice by then if you go to Scofield. Hand auger's suck when the ice is that thick.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets just say I am pricing augers and shelters hoping for santa to leave me some cabellas or sportsmans money for the first of the year!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Jahan you should have over 15" of Ice by then if you go to Scofield. Hand auger's suck when the ice is that thick.


Ya I would go asap. The ice was 8-9 inches already when we were there, and it definately sucks drilling through all that ice. Orvis hopefully santa is kind to you and gets you some gear!


----------

